# Comics & Graphic Novels



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm a fan of comics and graphic novels for quite some time. My favourite comic artists are: Hugo Pratt, Hergé, Patrick Cothias (the French-Belgian school), and Roberto Raviola _Magnus_ & Sergio Bonelli (Italians).

My favourite graphic novel albums are: _Corto Maltese_/_Fort Wheeling_ (Hugo Pratt), _The Adventures of Tintin_ (Hergé), _Les 7 Vies de l'Epervier_ (Patrick Cothias).
Favorite comics: _Alan Ford_ (Roberto Raviola _Magnus_) & _Zagor_ (Sergio Bonelli).

Do you like comics/graphic novels? Who is your favourite comic artist? Who is your favorite comic/graphic novel?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was a big fan of Tintin and Asterix when I was younger but I let all the books go. I was also keen on Don Martin's work with MAD - there was a book called 'MAD's Don Martin Cooks Up More Tales' (see below) which I liked a lot.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I love Jim Woodring's works, most of which are stories about a character called Frank. It's hard to describe. Cute & ugly, sweet & cruel, lovely & grotesque, ...

_Fran_ (2013) is the latest installment of Frank series. A bittersweet surreal love story.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

View attachment 79923
View attachment 79924


These were my childhood heroes - unfortunately I culled the complete series when I moved to Singapore.

Every year, there is a big comics market in our home town, and I usually pick up a few of these for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I don´t collect graphic novels or cartoons, but have begun collecting LP cover designs by famous illustrators and visual artists, including American and Czechoslovak ones.

In my childhood, I read _Asterix_,_ Alix _(Ancient Greece & Rome theme, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Alix), _Silver Arrow _(Indian & Wild West themes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zilverpijl, plus several others.

_Corto Maltese _is certainly one of the series with a striking visual content ... I might begin collecting such items some day.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It's not a genre that has ever held much appeal for me (as a child, I read them only in the back seat of the car on the annual family summer vacation), but I do like Hergé, Asterix, the Simpsons (ok, it's in film form, but a cartoon) and some others (in small doses).


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I finally got into reading manga back in 2003. Other than that, I never read any sort of comics ever in my life.


----------

